# Gummi Latex Editor on FreeBSD?



## joancatala (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm a big fan of Gummi, a LaTeX editor wich is available on Debian GNU/Linux or Ubuntu Linux, but I can't find it on FreeBSD 11-RELEASE.

The official web site is https://github.com/alexandervdm/gummi

Does somebody know how could I run it?
Maybe is a silly question, but I really don't know how could I use it on my workstation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

It seems there used to be a port for it: editors/gummi. But apparently it was unusable and so it got removed.


----------



## joancatala (Oct 11, 2017)

It is possible to use it as a linux binary if I download a .deb package? I read about the Linux compatibility of FreeBSD but I don't know too much about it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

It looks to be a fairly straightforward GTK application so it might run just fine using the Linux compatibility. It's definitely worth a try.

Handbook: Chapter 10. Linux® Binary Compatibility


----------



## joancatala (Oct 11, 2017)

thanks for your quick response


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 11, 2017)

Gummi is nice. In fact I did the two Portuguese translations (BR and PT), but unfortunately it was (more or less) abandoned, and I stopped using it.

So, unless someone keep patching it, it could stop working at any time everywhere.


----------

